# DDDR Pacer



## kmdavey (Feb 16, 2011)

Not sure how to code:
Day 1) Dr codes 33208 w 71090-26 
day 2) He sends note- "new lead, reposition lead" I reviewed dictationa and it states
"We now inserted a new 7-French
longer lead to the apical region of the right ventricle and had great
difficulty finding good pacing numbers.  Both the new lead had to be
repositioned several times. "

Would I use the 33208-with a 52 modifier or is it 33220??
Thanks for your answers.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Feb 21, 2011)

If he is truly repairing those leads I would use 33220 and not 33208 - 52. I would use this code over the 33208 with the 52 because I think it more closely captures the work and there is no insertion of a PPM since he already did that. You will need a 78 on 33220 since 33208 has a 90 day global. 

But it looks like he is _repositioning_. Have you looked at 33215?


----------



## jewlz0879 (Feb 21, 2011)

If you look under "Pacemaker or Pacing Cardioverter-Defibrillator" in CPT it will direct you on what to do for 'Repositioning.' Mine is on pg. 170. Hope that will help


----------



## kmdavey (Feb 24, 2011)

jewlz0879 said:


> If you look under "Pacemaker or Pacing Cardioverter-Defibrillator" in CPT it will direct you on what to do for 'Repositioning.' Mine is on pg. 170. Hope that will help


Thanks Julie- 33215 does look more appropriate-
Thanks again


----------

